# happy/uplifting songs



## berlingot (Nov 2, 2005)

post songs that perk you up!

i heard this song on the Simpsons:






and this song reminds me of my late pet Bunny Boy:






this is our time


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

Basta't May Plano, Kaya Mo 'Yan (As long as you have a plan, you can do it) by Bamboo






Whatever challenges in life you can overcome
Whatever dreams you aspire, you can achieve!
Whatever successes, whatever hardships 
As long as you have a plan, you can make it!

Or something like that.


----------



## pinoyAko (May 5, 2013)

living in the moment by Jason Mraz


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Thanks for the songs; I'll check em out. I hope none of you thinking I'm procrastinating, because I'm definitely not. I am not doing anything I shouldn't be right now.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I'll be done here soon. I don't feel especially comfortable posting. I guess that's what you wanted. Please be patient; I am getting through my pain.


----------



## zraktor (Jan 27, 2013)

skrillex?


----------



## nickelbird (Apr 10, 2013)

Owl city...Seriously... this guy knows happy... and uplifting!

I'm just gonna link the one I'm listening to currently..


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

the first song I thought about :/


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

My Childhood <3


----------



## Duzie (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## Supra (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)




----------



## nbar (Jun 11, 2010)

Supra said:


>


ahem. That sure was uplifting


----------



## sheblushed (Dec 29, 2012)

The script - hall of fame
saddle club - hello world
embrace - celebrate
bobby mcferrin - don't worry, be happy

(how do you insert videos? just put the link or?)
btw uplifting cause of the topics they sing about, there are a looot of songs that are uplifting just by melody


----------



## berlingot (Nov 2, 2005)

sheblushed said:


> (how do you insert videos? just put the link or?)


use the following & just put the code after v= in the youtube link.


```
[MEDIA=youtube]hTnwlFic4y8[/MEDIA]
```


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## Supra (Jul 19, 2012)

nbar said:


> ahem. That sure was uplifting


haha.


----------



## Hyperborea (Aug 28, 2011)

Its just so.. so.. surprising.


----------



## MusingForX (Apr 3, 2013)

These two songs are used a lot in uplifting sport videos on youtube, and the second one I heard it often in movies.

maybeshewill- he films the cloud pt2






explosions in the sky - first breath after coma


----------



## Val J (Jan 7, 2013)

I love this song


----------



## komzark (May 19, 2013)

Val J said:


> I love this song


That song fits perfectly with this forum.

Another few to add...


----------



## komzark (May 19, 2013)

Oops, didn't post propperly the first time. I'll try again.






and...


----------



## Becca333 (Oct 26, 2012)

(Unhook The Stars)


----------



## buzzingbee7 (May 25, 2013)

An oldie, but a goodie


----------



## buzzingbee7 (May 25, 2013)

buzzingbee7 said:


> An oldie, but a goodie


----------



## buzzingbee7 (May 25, 2013)

Oops, Sorry about the previous post!

An oldie but a goodie


----------



## PainisLove (Nov 28, 2009)

sabrina carpenter -smile

^^^ awsome sauce


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxsXlRuKpv8

www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUE_f95yuPg

www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNPo-db6vSo


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

happy feet music


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Do your best and don't worry






:yes


----------



## pinoyAko (May 5, 2013)

the worlds greatest - R kelly


----------



## avocado95 (May 28, 2013)

Whenever I hear this song it reminds me of when I was like 10 and I would wake up early over summer vacation and watch the VH1 music video countdown on tv and this song was always on it and it always made me happy.


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

Ones that make me happy:

Sister sledge - lost in music
James brown - I feel good
Naughty boy ft Sam smith - la la la 
Muse - feeling good
Usher - yeah
The smiths - william it was really nothing

Some because they're feel good songs, some because they're upbeat


----------



## flames25 (Jun 9, 2013)

This song always makes me happy. Cocteau Twins-Pitch the Baby


----------



## flames25 (Jun 9, 2013)

RACHEL1994 said:


> Ones that make me happy:
> 
> Sister sledge - lost in music
> James brown - I feel good
> ...


I love that song by the Smiths. They're such a strange band for this topic but that is a good selection.


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

Thankyou. That song is my favourite by them


----------



## tthaxt26 (Jun 25, 2013)

Stand Tall by The Dirty Heads

Stand tall
It gets a little better
I see the wall
That we can break down together
Stand tall
It gets a little better now


Oh, and anything by Nine Inch Nails always makes me feel better, oddly enough


----------



## tthaxt26 (Jun 25, 2013)

berlingot said:


> post songs that perk you up!
> 
> i heard this song on the Simpsons:
> 
> ...


What the?! This is supposed to be the positive thinking forum and you have to go and bring up a dead bunny!!! I am going to cry! 
:cry


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## getsomeair (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## supercars (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## supercars (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## supercars (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

This song does it for me.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Love this song <3


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Kid Cudi - Up Up and Away


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

Songs that can cheer me up 

ELO - Mr Blue Sky 
Phil Collins - You Can't Hurry Love
Queen - Don't Stop Me Now 
Eminem - Beautiful 
Van Morrison - Brown Eyed Girl
Pink - Perfect
Culture Club - Karma Chameleon
Mr Big - Romeo


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

2001 Feeder <3


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## anesthesia (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxMrFunnyPants (Apr 1, 2013)

just watched this movie again today, sooo good


----------



## elusivecargo (Jun 17, 2012)

It is the springtime of my loving - the second season I am to know You are the sunlight in my growing - so little warmth I've felt before. It isn't hard to feel me glowing - I watched the fire that grew so low. It is the summer of my smiles - flee from me Keepers of the Gloom. Speak to me only with your eyes. It is to you I give this tune. Ain't so hard to recognize - These things are clear to all from time to time. Talk Talk - I've felt the coldness of my winter I never thought YOU would ever go. I cursed the gloom that set upon us... But I know that I love you so These are the seasons of emotion and like the winds they rise and fall This is the wonder of devotion - I seek the torch we all must hold. This is the mystery of the quotient - Upon us all a little rain must fall...It's just a little rain...


----------



## Moceanu (Jun 29, 2013)

Keane - Put it Behind You


----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

_Everybody Hurts_ by REM...


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## BetweenFourWalls (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

Don't you feel like a little girl / guy when listening to these kind of songs  I sure do!






Enjoy


----------



## ConMan226 (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## ConMan226 (Jul 2, 2013)

Sorry about the last post, forgot how to post videos.

Kaskade - Llove (feat. Haley)


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

The best thing about being British is knowing that your country has produced the best pop/rock music :yes


----------



## Caitlyn (Jul 2, 2013)

This song always puts me in a good mood. Bonus: Doctor Who clips


----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)

:b


----------



## The Misery Chick (Jun 30, 2013)

_Ask_ by The Smiths


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Just found this song on YouTube. I think it's really chipper and happy.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

I can be the one - Avicii


----------



## The Misery Chick (Jun 30, 2013)

_The Cutter_ by Echo and the Bunnymen


----------



## whammy (Mar 4, 2013)

dawn chorus by boards of canada!


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

AN AMAZING FEELING COMING THROUGH!!!


----------



## The Misery Chick (Jun 30, 2013)

_All The Things She Said_ by Simple Minds


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I am a simple man, with simple taste


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Bump

putting together a positive songs/Feel good song playlist

Please post more

:roll


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Elad said:


> I am a simple man, with simple taste


Seven Days is a nice song. Not sure I had heard it before.


----------



## getsomeair (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## wooloomooloo (Aug 29, 2012)

you guys forgot one of the best uplifiting songs


----------



## wooloomooloo (Aug 29, 2012)

sorry for the double post
how do you edit posts?


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

Really uplifting song!


----------



## Claudia87 (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## MilkyChocoxD (May 28, 2013)




----------



## coolghoul (Sep 16, 2013)

M83 has uplifting music to me
And closer to the edge by 30 seconds to mars


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I can have the whole day to myself


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Dare - gorillaz


----------



## Barelybreathing (Sep 17, 2013)

Avett brothers perfect space

Also the middle by jimmy eats world


----------



## Kekai (May 31, 2013)

Hajime No Ippo OP 1 - Under Star

Watch a subbed episode for translation.


----------



## Kekai (May 31, 2013)

Hey-ya!

Fun song about shaking it like a polaroid pic-chaah!


----------



## Kekai (May 31, 2013)

Daft Time!!!!!:clap:clap:idea ... :yay


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## raven818 (Sep 20, 2013)

I can't smile without you by barry manilow...great song


----------



## Kekai (May 31, 2013)




----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

Endless Fantasy by Anamanaguchi and Smile Like You Mean It by The Killers


----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## Anarchy (Nov 15, 2012)

Brave - Sara Bareilles


----------



## slider (Feb 9, 2013)

nothing is happier then bubblegum dance 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_qwUS8Uqjg




















[





















just to name a few but i have watched over one million youtube videos 

much props to carmell / judy crystal / alice deejay as i could not upload them in hd as my accounts would get disabled

/tryed to use the html tags of


----------



## Kekai (May 31, 2013)

Not sure if it's uplifting, but it's definitely inspiring and touching.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Nostalgia <3


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

Big Blue Wave by Hey Ocean!


----------



## Mcquiz (Jul 31, 2013)

Toto-Africa
Matthew Wilder-Break My Stride
Jan Hammer- Crockett's theme
Lenny Kravitz- Fly away
Rascal Flatts- Life is a highway
One Republic - Good life
They always work for me.


----------



## callousandstrange (Oct 6, 2013)

What Happens Tomorrow - Duran Duran despite the slightly cheesy lyrics. Everything by them makes me happy and energetic tbh.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## Kekai (May 31, 2013)

This song tickles my brain with the echo.


----------



## lle300 (Oct 12, 2013)

I feel like this song will make you feel better when u start doing better . Check it Out , it made me feel wholesome and good about myself because i am taking the right steps to over come this disorder . http://snd.sc/17YXDSD


----------



## Jasper2428 (Aug 13, 2013)

Why, Rick Astley - Never Gonna Give You Up of course!


----------



## Kekai (May 31, 2013)




----------



## typicalanimal (Oct 15, 2013)

This feels really embarrassing even to myself but I think this is a really uplifting and positive music video (of course I would never mention it to someone in real life). I dunno, I just like it.






I like this as well including without the video.


----------

